# Peach wine tastes like vinegar



## xxplod (Jun 23, 2010)

ok i made it from fresh peaches and it sat in primary for about 10 days racked it to 2nd it looks good not too clear yet but ....i tasted it and  woah very sour not rotten but sour? will it get better? or do i add suger? thanks in advance for your help.

Bud


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 23, 2010)

Fruit wines take longer for the taste and aroma to get better. My Strawberry wine was that way - it very very tart at first. I backsweetened and it has been 2 months now - and it not as tart and it tastes a lot better.

Did you add k-meta in your primary?

10 Days seems a bit long - was the fermentation slow?


----------



## Tom (Jun 23, 2010)

Whats the gravity? 
Like what Bud said give it time.


----------



## xxplod (Jun 24, 2010)

.990 i just know its got to get better cause in cant get no mopre bitter LOL


----------



## xxplod (Jun 24, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Fruit wines take longer for the taste and aroma to get better. My Strawberry wine was that way - it very very tart at first. I backsweetened and it has been 2 months now - and it not as tart and it tastes a lot better.
> 
> Did you add k-meta in your primary?
> 
> 10 Days seems a bit long - was the fermentation slow?



it was slow fermating and so far iv never used k-meta-- i take it thats one more thing i need to make easy homemade wine huh? 

Bud


----------



## St Allie (Jun 24, 2010)

cider is the same..very sour at bottling.

6 months later ( for cider) it's perfect for drinking and that is a still/unsweetened cider.

give it time.. IF you want to drink sooner, sweeten it.

Allie


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 24, 2010)

xxplod said:


> it was slow fermating and so far iv never used k-meta-- i take it thats one more thing i need to make easy homemade wine huh?
> 
> Bud



Do you never use k-meta - or you just didn't know to?

K-meta aids in winemaking to help preserve - kill off wild yeasts and bacteria that can cause the wine to go bad.


----------



## xxplod (Jun 25, 2010)

*thanks*

i just didnt know i needed it. --learn something every day in here.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 25, 2010)

xxplod said:


> i just didnt know i needed it. --learn something every day in here.



Also remember to add 1/16 tsp of k-meta per gallon of wine every 3-4 months of bulk storage as well.

You can also add 1/4 tsp to a gallon of water to make a sanitizing solution.


----------



## LarryW (Jun 25, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Also remember to add 1/16 tsp of k-meta per gallon of wine every 3-4 months of bulk storage as well
> You can also add 1/4 tsp to a gallon of water to make a sanitizing solution.



The instructions i saw was 2 oz per gallon for sanitizing. Is this too much?
How much contact time do I need to sanitize equipment?


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2010)

That is true if you were to save that solution and sanitize. Kinda a typo here.

_Also remember to add 1/16 tsp of k-meta per gallon of wine every 3-4 months of bulk storage as well.

You can also add 1/4 tsp to a gallon of water to make a sanitizing solution. _

1st part is right. The second sentence is not. What I do is mix the 2 tbs in a gallon save it by adding a airlock. take 1 qt out and put in a spray bottle for sanitizing small items like spoon, hydrometer.. etc.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 25, 2010)

When and if you sweeten your peach wine, even just a bit it will really bring out the flavor. You could backsweeten with pure peach juice. This will give it a more intense taste.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 25, 2010)

Tom said:


> That is true if you were to save that solution and sanitize. Kinda a typo here.
> 
> _Also remember to add 1/16 tsp of k-meta per gallon of wine every 3-4 months of bulk storage as well.
> 
> ...



Ahh - didn't know you needed an airlock on it to keep it good. I just have an open one inside my corkidor.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 25, 2010)

LarryW said:


> The instructions i saw was 2 oz per gallon for sanitizing. Is this too much?
> How much contact time do I need to sanitize equipment?



I think Tom touched oh how much to use for sanitizing - but usually i just clean spray with sanitizing solution and let drip dry. If i am using the equipment - i just spray it down shake it dry a bit and use.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 25, 2010)

Actually, since I have been in here is 2-3 Tablespoons per gallon!! If you put it in a spray bottle, just a quick squirt on your hydrometer etc., waitabout 60 seconds and good to go.

Same ratio for your carboys etc. T rinse or not after? I think we still argue about that.

I dont have running water, so I do things a bit different.

I fill up my 3 gallon BB carboy half way with warm water, add 5 or 6 tablespoons Kmeta. Put a bung on it and shake the hell out of it for about 5 miutes, drain quick rinse and drain.

I think I got the 5 minute contact info in here, but just not sure.

Sanitizing as w know is crucial.

But when added to your wine in the primary is important as well and in fact, IS a form of sanitizing. 1/4 teaspoon, not TBLS, in 5 gallons should be around 50ppm. Thats what you want.

I am sure others will chime in, keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Actually, since I have been in here is 2-3 Tablespoons per gallon!! If you put it in a spray bottle, just a quick squirt on your hydrometer etc., waitabout 60 seconds and good to go.
> 
> Same ratio for your carboys etc. T rinse or not after? I think we still argue about that.
> 
> ...



Keep an eye on this thread? Naw.. I am keeping an eye on U ! LOL!
BTW no neet to add so much water to sanitize. Just need a gallon. The fumes not the water sanitizes. when finished return to a 1 gal jug and airlock it. Reuse again and again as lons as you can SMELL the sulfite.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the advise always looking to save water.

I actually considered that washing these out. In fact I took a chance without asking and have indeed used only one gallon, 3 TBLS and sook it like crazy. Soon, I will need water for two!!! LOL.

I quess I did know that. The fumes do it, not the water, but am I correct on the 5 minute part?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 25, 2010)

2 oz or 3 tbls of k-meta per gallon and really 3 tbls of citric acid also as that increases the sanitizing strength considerably!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 25, 2010)

I am scaring myself. I really do pay attention.

If you are going to do it, then lets do it right.

I do remeber hearing that the addition of a bit of citric acid acts like a catalyst.


----------



## xxplod (Jun 25, 2010)

Dang did i start all of this?? LOL well at least we b learning huh? thanks.

Bud


----------



## harlantk (Jun 25, 2010)

Wade E said:


> 2 oz or 3 tbls of k-meta per gallon and really 3 tbls of citric acid also as that increases the sanitizing strength considerably!



Add Citric to the solution?
Really?
(self) makes note: study this and figure out why.

Thanks Wade!!

)

Tim


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Ahh - didn't know you needed an airlock on it to keep it good. I just have an open one inside my corkidor.



You need an air lock on it for storage. In a corkidor it is not for storage and it should not have an air lock.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 25, 2010)

Dan (Runningwolf) is correct! In the corkidor you want it open to sanitize the corks and with the lid closed its sealed good anyway although it will eventually still need replacing. i have to replace mine usually only do to using it as a sanitizer also. Ive had it in the bucket for about 6 months and it would still knock you off your feet if the lid was popped in my room though so be careful opening and try to do that outside! Citric acid makes the sanitizer (S02) come out of solution much easier and faster but whenadding his only do it to the amount you are going to use at the time cause adding it to all will greatly shorten its shelf life due to that!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 25, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> You need an air lock on it for storage. In a corkidor it is not for storage and it should not have an air lock.



Ahh - I see - so if i have some in a spray bottle - when i am done with the spray bottle - do i need to add the solution back into the storage setting? Or is it fine to leave in the spray bottle?


----------



## Old Philosopher (Jul 9, 2010)

Things I learned the hard way:
K-meta stored in a gallon jug eats the metal cap.


----------

